# Should I remove the rubber band from the plants purchased at petco?



## miogpsrocks (Sep 3, 2015)

Should I remove the rubber band from the plants purchased at petco?

I am not sure if the rubber band may be squeezing too tight and causing the stem to turn black and die. However whenever I remove then, the plants come loose and come up to the surface. 

What do you guys do on the rubber bands that the plants come in? Keep them or remove them?

Thanks


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

I remove them, otherwise there's not enough room at the bottom of the stems. Best to separate the stems when planting. Sometimes I will put three stems together in one spot at most. Previously I have put five stems in one spot max but the plants are not as healthy when too close together like that. Lower leaves tend to drop, and some stems don't make it when too bunched up.


----------



## plantetra (May 17, 2014)

I bought a few with rubber bands and I managed to cut it and planted it. but the plants melted below the part where the rubber band was tied. So IMO, it is better to cut the stem right above the band.


----------



## rtfish (Oct 2, 2014)

How are you planting them that they come up to the surface? What plants are they and what substrate?


----------



## plantetra (May 17, 2014)

rtfish said:


> How are you planting them that they come up to the surface? What plants are they and what substrate?


I had it on Red ludwigia I think. This was a few months ago. I planted it deep into the sustrate. I have eco complete.


----------



## miogpsrocks (Sep 3, 2015)

rtfish said:


> How are you planting them that they come up to the surface? What plants are they and what substrate?


I have eco-complete and they come up when I do a water change. I have a big 5 gallon container into the tank causes a lot of water to move around and uproots a lot of stuff.

Bump:


plantetra said:


> I had it on Red ludwigia I think. This was a few months ago. I planted it deep into the sustrate. I have eco complete.


Actually, I think the plant in question may also be red ludigia too. 

They keep dying below the rubber band. Now since I know they don't need that, I will try to cut that rubber band off and separate them. 

I should probably cut off the ugly black parts too.


----------



## plantetra (May 17, 2014)

miogpsrocks said:


> I have eco-complete and they come up when I do a water change. I have a big 5 gallon container into the tank causes a lot of water to move around and uproots a lot of stuff.
> 
> Bump:
> 
> ...


yes please remove the black part. it will die eventually and then it will look like floating plants with root all the way into subtrate. Happened to me. 

Regarding water change, you could buy a small pump online for like 5 or 6$ and transfer it into the tank. it will help the plants. 

I did that initially even though later I wished I had bought the 15$ TOM aqua lift pump. I might still buy that for my PVC overflow system.


----------



## miogpsrocks (Sep 3, 2015)

plantetra said:


> yes please remove the black part. it will die eventually and then it will look like floating plants with root all the way into subtrate. Happened to me.
> 
> Regarding water change, you could buy a small pump online for like 5 or 6$ and transfer it into the tank. it will help the plants.
> 
> I did that initially even though later I wished I had bought the 15$ TOM aqua lift pump. I might still buy that for my PVC overflow system.



Do you use like a homedepot buckets to refill the Aquarium. 

I would like some kind of holding area for the water temperature equalize with the room as well as treat it with the water conditioner chemicals.


----------



## plantetra (May 17, 2014)

Mine is only a 20G so I used to use cheap buckets, 5G ones from Ace hardware, treat it heat it and then pump it with a small pump into the tank. But recently I upgraded mine by running a water line from kitchen faucet. It was another cheap DIY. I used an ice maker kit and an inline water filter. So now I treat the whole tank after the water change. The temperature drops a little but I was advised by many members that a small drop in temp isnt a big deal. They might like it because it happens during a rain in the wild. Also I made a PVC overflow to remove the water after a certain level.


----------



## miogpsrocks (Sep 3, 2015)

plantetra said:


> Mine is only a 20G so I used to use cheap buckets, 5G ones from Ace hardware, treat it heat it and then pump it with a small pump into the tank. But recently I upgraded mine by running a water line from kitchen faucet. It was another cheap DIY. I used an ice maker kit and an inline water filter. So now I treat the whole tank after the water change. The temperature drops a little but I was advised by many members that a small drop in temp isnt a big deal. They might like it because it happens during a rain in the wild. Also I made a PVC overflow to remove the water after a certain level.



So you originally purchased a water pump but later wished you had got the Tom Aquatics Aqua Lifter Pump? 

Did you have problems with the regular water pump? 
How much temperature fluctuation did they say is acceptable? My aquarium is kept cold so the tap water is actually hotter then the aquarium water? 

Thanks.


----------



## johnpfaff (Oct 18, 2013)

Cut the stems off above the rubber band, throw the bottom part away, then plant stems with the clean cut as deeply as you can. Spread the stems out so they are not crowded when they begin to grow. Clean healthy cut, nice new roots.


----------



## plantetra (May 17, 2014)

miogpsrocks said:


> So you originally purchased a water pump but later wished you had got the Tom Aquatics Aqua Lifter Pump?
> 
> Did you have problems with the regular water pump?
> How much temperature fluctuation did they say is acceptable? My aquarium is kept cold so the tap water is actually hotter then the aquarium water?
> ...


The actual topic derailed but Since this is your thread, I hope you are fine. The pump i bought for 5$ was fine but it was a submersible pump and I had to be extra careful towards the end as it will burn if not submersed and also I had to maintain a close level while transferring as these pumps cannot lift water. But the Tom aqua lift is not submersible, So you can run an airline to and from. It can do both water and air so no worries about burning it, also it can lift.


----------



## osbora (Feb 10, 2015)

Yes you should remove the rubber band and seperate stems. I do put up to 3 stems when planting. You could always gets some aquarium weights to help those stubborn plants from floating up.But be careful when putting on weights you do not crush stems. Another way to not make your plants go everywhere in water changes is to take a tupperware container and pour water in that and go slow. But you should really consider buying the pump or even better the water changer that goes from faucet. It makes water changes a snap and was the best thing I ever bought for my tanks.


----------



## miogpsrocks (Sep 3, 2015)

osbora said:


> Yes you should remove the rubber band and seperate stems. I do put up to 3 stems when planting. You could always gets some aquarium weights to help those stubborn plants from floating up.But be careful when putting on weights you do not crush stems. Another way to not make your plants go everywhere in water changes is to take a tupperware container and pour water in that and go slow. But you should really consider buying the pump or even better the water changer that goes from faucet. It makes water changes a snap and was the best thing I ever bought for my tanks.


Water from the tap is like 80 degrees, my aquarium is like at 71 degrees. 

So I would have to raise the temperature in my aquarium to 80 degrees to decrease the shock of having the different temperatures? 

Secondly, my tap water has Chloramines which are suppose to kill fish and bacteria. I have a internal Sponge filter which serves at the biological filter for the entire aquarium since I don't want to have a filter to suck up the baby shrimp. 

I am not sure if this beneficial bacteria can stand to be in a tank of chloramines for 10 minutes before having them removed. 

So these are the 2 issues I see with the direct from tap water option. 

I was thinking of getting one of those brute trash cans and filling them with water for the water changes. 

Third, the python does not fit any of my facets. I might be able to reach a garden hose outside however I don't know if water coming from the hose has any issues with leaching chemicals or rubber into the water. 

So many issues!!!


----------



## WickedOdie (Aug 15, 2015)

miogpsrocks said:


> Water from the tap is like 80 degrees, my aquarium is like at 71 degrees.
> 
> So I would have to raise the temperature in my aquarium to 80 degrees to decrease the shock of having the different temperatures?
> 
> ...


Can you not adjust the temperature of the water coming out of your tap? More cold water less hot water? You don't have to put both on full blast. I put my cold water on full blast, then adjust my hot water and measure the temperature using a digital thermometer.

Before I start adding the water to my tank, I'll full dose my tank with prime, or whatever dechlor you use. Then add my water. It works pretty quick. I've not had a problem doing this.

There is no way I'd hand bomb 45 gallons worth of water to my 90 gallon every time I did 50% water changes once a week. Seems like a lot of effort.

As for your python, you removed your aerator from the faucet itself? Unless it's an old faucet you shouldn't have a problem fitting the universal adapter. 

The problem with running a garden hose is it's only cold water and that's no good.


----------



## miogpsrocks (Sep 3, 2015)

WickedOdie said:


> Can you not adjust the temperature of the water coming out of your tap? More cold water less hot water? You don't have to put both on full blast. I put my cold water on full blast, then adjust my hot water and measure the temperature using a digital thermometer.
> 
> Before I start adding the water to my tank, I'll full dose my tank with prime, or whatever dechlor you use. Then add my water. It works pretty quick. I've not had a problem doing this.
> 
> ...


I can adjust it hotter but can't adjust it colder. The coolest setting is 80 degrees. I live in Florida and its hot here year round. 

I have not tested the garden hose but I would think it would be the same temperature. Its usually hotter then 80 degrees outside so I guess it makes sense that the water would be around this temperature. 

So you put in the prime before not after the water change?? Interesting. I did not think it worked like that. 

I will have to see if there is a way to do a water change like this. 
The temperature thing may prevent me from using this method. 

Thanks.


----------

